# Help with Brittany Ferries Club Voyage Spain Please?



## teemyob

Hello,

Having used Brittany Ferries for 7 crossings to Spain in 3 years, I have decided it would be an Idea to try the Voyage (was Owners Abroad) Club.

We have crossed 6 time by car/MPV or Minibus and once in the Motorhome.

I want to know what is best to do as we are trying for a year.

I have booked accommodation already for September / October 

But I don't want to join the club until I make my first booking. Because the annual membership will start then and only runs for one year.

But I want to book so space and choice of cabins can be reserved.


*Can I book online as normal now, pay £25 deposit and then join and have the discount deducted nearer the time?

*Do you always get Breakfast vouchers on the Spain Crossings ? (Last time we got a complimentary continental one served in our room).

*Are there any other tips/benefits?

*The crossing I have selected - Return, standard Fare is £1050 with 2 x Outside 4 berth Cabins and 1 x Minibus. Am I likely to get 30% off or more likely the 25%.

TM

PS: To Fly from Manchester and hire a bus in Spain is at Almost 3 times the price!


----------



## raynipper

Don't want much TM..... :roll: 

I have the 15% discount number if you want.
As we only go maybe twice a year it's definitely not worth it but more would be.

Every time I check in and board a BF ferry I complain about the price. This is always greeted with "Yes we know". 

Ray.


----------



## Mike48

I don't think you can claim a retrospective discount for the amount you have paid already but you could cancel your original booking at a small loss and re-book under your travel club membership. But the easy answer is surely to contact BF.

The members benefits are summarised here:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/club-voyage-travel-club/spain

You always get a £7.50 each discount off the cost of breakfast for two people using your room key as proof of membership. Breakfast is served either in the bar or restaurant on the Spanish crossing unless you travel Commodore class when it is served in your room. I am unsure what would happen if you have two rooms booked.

The discount per Spanish crossing is up to 30% and saving in restaurant is 10% for expenditure over £15.

The membership cost is an initial £100 plus £100 annual membership thereafter.

In your case it might be better to join now but you should really address your enquiry to BF who are exceedingly helpful when you contact the Travel Club line. They will advise on your cheapest option.


----------



## teemyob

*15%*



raynipper said:


> Don't want much TM..... :roll:
> 
> I have the 15% discount number if you want.
> As we only go maybe twice a year it's definitely not worth it but more would be.
> 
> Every time I check in and board a BF ferry I complain about the price. This is always greeted with "Yes we know".
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray, I have used your discount before. I will send you a PM

Trev


----------



## Mike48

raynipper said:


> Don't want much TM..... :roll:
> 
> I have the 15% discount number if you want.
> As we only go maybe twice a year it's definitely not worth it but more would be.
> 
> Every time I check in and board a BF ferry I complain about the price. This is always greeted with "Yes we know".
> 
> Ray.


The "friends" saving is 10% and not 15%.

Even if you travel once it is worth joining. Work it out. A saving of 30% on a £900 crossing is £300. Initial joining fee and annual membership is £200 so your initial saving is £100.

If like me you travel more than once your saving is considerable.


----------



## teemyob

*just done it*



gelathae said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want much TM..... :roll:
> 
> I have the 15% discount number if you want.
> As we only go maybe twice a year it's definitely not worth it but more would be.
> 
> Every time I check in and board a BF ferry I complain about the price. This is always greeted with "Yes we know".
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> The "friends" saving is 10% and not 15%.
> 
> Even if you travel once it is worth joining. Work it out. A saving of 30% on a £900 crossing is £300. Initial joining fee and annual membership is £200 so your initial saving is £100.
> 
> If like me you travel more than once your saving is considerable.
Click to expand...

I have just done a booking/calculation using Ray's code.

It only takes around 5% off.

(Have saved the page but don't want to post it without Rays permission)

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Contact*

I think I am going to book it, join later. I am sure on past bookings when I have gone to change the dates or pay the balance it asks again if you are club members.

I have not contacted BF as they are very unlikely to give an answers that favour the customer. I took BG 3 weeks to refund me £560 for a cancelled crossing.

Just noticed, if you book a Vehicle with the Description of MPV/4x4 it is more expensive than booking it under the description "Car" with the same dimensions!. The one I priced was £100 cheaper.

TM


----------



## raynipper

A Brit friend here who allows us to use their discount code and books 6 or 7 returns a year, has just found it's cheaper to book two singles.!!
Dunno why but there it is. Try it and you can always delay booking the return until nearer the time and pay no penalty.

Ray.


----------



## Mike48

*Re: Contact*



teemyob said:


> I have not contacted BF as they are very unlikely to give an answers that favour the customer.
> TM


I think you are wrong as I've always found their advice helpful and book by telephone deliberately because they help me find the cheapest sailing/cabin options. As you make so many sailings joining the club is a no brainer surely.

A telephone call will lose you only the cost of that call so you have little to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## teemyob

*Accent*

Must be my Gruff Northern Accent Gelathae. BF are used to the affluent southern types. Last time I rang, you would thought I was asking for round triangles.

I have for the fourth time made a complaint regarding our cabin water, still no a single response from them.


----------



## teemyob

*Update - Club Voyage*

Well, I have joined.

I did not realise that Brittany Ferries charge you £200 for the first year (£100 Joining Fee + £100 Annual Membership).

But on My First Booking I saved £197 and got 7 X £7.50 Meal Vouchers.

I have a friend who wants to book so there is another £10.

I think we will be using it a couple of times this year and will no doubt benefit from the club discounts.

Thanks for the replies.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I used to be a member of the old property owners club. Even though we did not have property abroad.

Has this criteria been dropped for the renamed club.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob

*Club*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I used to be a member of the old property owners club. Even though we did not have property abroad.
> 
> Has this criteria been dropped for the renamed club.
> 
> Dave p


Yes, it has. As you state, you did not have a property abroad. So the name did not reflect the product and prospective customers were put off.

The new names, Club De Voyage France, Club De Voyage Spain. I would say, do.

TM


----------



## Penquin

We too are members - have been for three years now - we used to come out six or seven times a year to cut the grass during every school holiday!

It is worth joining IMO, as the discounts are substantial, our family uses our membership number but anyone else is welcome to the same discount if they want it - just drop me a PM :lol: 

We have used it mainly Rosoff - Plymouth but now also Portsmouth St Malo and Poole St Malo - we do overnight, sleep across the channel, have breakfast and then are in France by 0800 - easy journey South from those places to our home.

If anyone wants information (or our number) feel free to drop us a PM - we don't bite (often! :lol: )

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*PM*



Penquin said:


> We too are members - have been for three years now - we used to come out six or seven times a year to cut the grass during every school holiday!
> 
> It is worth joining IMO, as the discounts are substantial, our family uses our membership number but anyone else is welcome to the same discount if they want it - just drop me a PM :lol:
> 
> We have used it mainly Rosoff - Plymouth but now also Portsmouth St Malo and Poole St Malo - we do overnight, sleep across the channel, have breakfast and then are in France by 0800 - easy journey South from those places to our home.
> 
> If anyone wants information (or our number) feel free to drop us a PM - we don't bite (often! :lol: )
> 
> Dave


Or if any of my MHF Friends wish to email / PM me ? 8)


----------



## Mike48

*Re: Update - Club Voyage*



teemyob said:


> Well, I have joined.
> 
> I did not realise that Brittany Ferries charge you £200 for the first year (£100 Joining Fee + £100 Annual Membership).
> 
> TM


Two of my posts on 3 February informed you of this. That aside you have made the right decision. In year 2, when you will only have to pay £100, the savings will be even greater.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Update - Club Voyage*



gelathae said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have joined.
> 
> I did not realise that Brittany Ferries charge you £200 for the first year (£100 Joining Fee + £100 Annual Membership).
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my posts on 3 February informed you of this. That aside you have made the right decision. In year 2, when you will only have to pay £100, the savings will be even greater.
Click to expand...

I read this

"The membership cost is an initial £100 plus £100 annual membership thereafter"

And assumed first year £100, each year £100.

I did not read your latter post until later, just before I joined.

Thanks mind, I should pay more attention.

TM


----------



## merx

*Can I please have the brittany number?*



Penquin said:


> We too are members - have been for three years now - we used to come out six or seven times a year to cut the grass during every school holiday!
> 
> It is worth joining IMO, as the discounts are substantial, our family uses our membership number but anyone else is welcome to the same discount if they want it - just drop me a PM :lol:
> 
> We have used it mainly Rosoff - Plymouth but now also Portsmouth St Malo and Poole St Malo - we do overnight, sleep across the channel, have breakfast and then are in France by 0800 - easy journey South from those places to our home.
> 
> If anyone wants information (or our number) feel free to drop us a PM - we don't bite (often! :lol: )
> 
> Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Can I please have the brittany number?*



merx said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We too are members - have been for three years now - we used to come out six or seven times a year to cut the grass during every school holiday!
> 
> It is worth joining IMO, as the discounts are substantial, our family uses our membership number but anyone else is welcome to the same discount if they want it - just drop me a PM :lol:
> 
> We have used it mainly Rosoff - Plymouth but now also Portsmouth St Malo and Poole St Malo - we do overnight, sleep across the channel, have breakfast and then are in France by 0800 - easy journey South from those places to our home.
> 
> If anyone wants information (or our number) feel free to drop us a PM - we don't bite (often! :lol: )
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

?


----------



## merx

Hello Ray,
Thank you. I would appreciate if I could have that 15% discount code if you could share it with me. You could send it to me in a private message or directly to [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## merx

Sorry, I meant Dave...


----------



## tomnjune

hi 
i would like to say a big thanks to teemymob, just saved £134.00 using his discount code for brittany ferries. this is for 2 separate bookings already made prior to having his code.

31aug p/smouth-bilbao and santander-p/smouth 25 oct, this is for 2 adults,7 m m/home, pet friendly cabin.

i did the booking online, but could not amend to enter code, quick call to bf, a very helpfull young lady did it for me. wonderfull.


tom


----------



## tomnjune

sorry, forgot to thank all the other bf members who also offered the use of their code on this post.

tom


----------



## teemyob

*Spain*



tomnjune said:


> hi
> i would like to say a big thanks to teemymob, just saved £134.00 using his discount code for brittany ferries. this is for 2 separate bookings already made prior to having his code.
> 
> 31aug p/smouth-bilbao and santander-p/smouth 25 oct, this is for 2 adults,7 m m/home, pet friendly cabin.
> 
> i did the booking online, but could not amend to enter code, quick call to bf, a very helpfull young lady did it for me. wonderfull.
> 
> tom


You are more than welcome Tom.

We shall be in Spain (Javea) In September/October 2012.

So you can buy me a Cerveza if we see you (2 pints of Paulaner or Amstel €4 on Playa Arenal (£3.20))

:wink:


----------



## tomnjune

we where in javea in may, portugal this time. but looking forward to having a paulaner.

tom


----------



## shanusanus

*Discount Code Pretty Please*

Hi there

Not sure about joining the Voyage Club but definitely looking into it as we'd be going to our house in Portugal regularly so probably would be worth it!

In the meantime does anyone have a good discount code to get maybe *15% discount on Brittany Portsmouth to Santander* crossing??

Thanks in advance everyone xx

Angie


----------



## shanusanus

raynipper said:


> Don't want much TM..... :roll:
> 
> I have the 15% discount number if you want.
> As we only go maybe twice a year it's definitely not worth it but more would be.
> 
> Every time I check in and board a BF ferry I complain about the price. This is always greeted with "Yes we know".
> 
> Ray.


Ray could I possibly also have that 15% discount code? As Tesco say every little helps at the moment 

Thanks xx

Angie


----------



## Penquin

shanusanus said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want much TM..... :roll:
> 
> I have the 15% discount number if you want.
> As we only go maybe twice a year it's definitely not worth it but more would be.
> 
> Every time I check in and board a BF ferry I complain about the price. This is always greeted with "Yes we know".
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray could I possibly also have that 15% discount code? As Tesco say every little helps at the moment
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> Angie
Click to expand...

You are welcome to have ours but I cannot send it via PM as you do not appear to be a subscriber.......

We have BF membership and use it several times a year

Dave


----------



## shanusanus

Thanks Dave - could you send it to my email shanusanus @ gmail . com ?


----------



## shanusanus

shanusanus said:


> Thanks Dave - could you send it to my email shanusanus @ gmail . com ?


obviously don't leave out the spaces 

Thanks Dave

Angie


----------



## Penquin

Sent to you, sorry for the delay - out in the sun at 31C.......

Dave


----------



## shanusanus

Penquin said:


> Sent to you, sorry for the delay - out in the sun at 31C.......
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave - your a star - 10% is great xxx

Angie


----------



## teemyob

*back*

well, they have gone back to schedule from yesterday.

Not happy.

TM


----------

